# Mast Cell Tumor



## citizen_jane

My golden retriever, Twiggy, has a mass on her chest that the vet noticed about 6 months ago. It wasn't big and he told me to watch it and bring her back if if it got bigger. I told him she has at least 2 spots on her like this and that they get bigger then go away. He said to just watch it. 

Well it got very big a few days ago so I took her back in and saw a different vet. She did a needle biopsy and told me it was a Mast Cell Tumor. The actual lump has 3 distinct nodules and she said that there are probably 3 tumors. She put her on benadryl and prednisone to reduce the swelling and said that she didn't want to wait longer than a week to operate. She didn't give me very many details at all.  She didn't even tell me it was cancer until I asked. When I asked her about the prognosis she said there was no way of knowing right now. She also said I know you're going to go in the internet so don't "freak out". What does that mean? I think she was trying to keep me calm. 

From what I'm reading the grade of the tumor is extremely important and will give us the best idea of what to expect/do next. I keep holding onto the idea that they will operate and that will be the end of it but maybe that's naive. We lost my Mother-in-law to cancer 5 years ago and my father-in-law to cancer just a few months ago. I hate cancer. I need to believe that this is curable. We rescued Twiggy off the street 2 years ago and I don't want to lose her or see her suffer. 

Today's my daughter's 13th birthday so we're waiting until Monday to do the surgery. They are best friends. Twiggy sleeps in her room. We haven't told her that her lump is cancer - not after the only people that she's ever lost were both lost to cancer. I just told her it's a tumor and the doctor wants to take it out. 

Can anyone offer an advice or positive outcomes?


----------



## amy22

I have no advice or suggestions or positive outcomes to tell you about but I do want to let you know that my good thoughts and prayers are with you. Please let us know what you find out.
I hope others on here have some positive outcomes to tell you about. Hang in there.


----------



## hotel4dogs

They both grade and stage mast cell tumors. The grade is very important, because it tells how aggressive the type of cancer is. 
I have several customers with golden retrievers who have had mast cell tumors removed that have never had them come back. A couple, surgery was a total cure. A couple, surgery plus chemo. One that opted not to treat it, because it was a bad grade and stage. 
My most recent one is a customer who had a grade 2, stage 2 removed from her 11 year old golden. That was about 6 months ago, and the tumor shows no signs of coming back, nor has she found any others on him.
Sending you a hug. A lot of mast cell cancers have a good outcome.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do want to add this....the absolute hallmark of mast cell tumors is that they get bigger and then go away. Any time a tumor acts like that it needs to be aspirated and/or biopsied for mast cell. Your vet should have known better, sorry to say.


----------



## ZeppGold

Our 5 year old golden had a mast cell tumor removed two years ago. A lot depends on the stage and whether or not they remove it with clean margins. It was a major surgury for Honey, but she came through it with flying colors. There has been no reoccurrence, although we are always cautious of any new lumps. She did no chemo, just surgery. I think if they remove if with clean margins, it is one of the (not really) better cancers to have. I hate cancer too. I am saying a prayer for Twiggy and your family.


----------



## BeauShel

I dont have any advice but wanted to say we will say a prayer for you.


----------



## GoldenTrio

I am so sorry to hear this and will be praying for Twiggy.
The grade of the tumor and whether the doctor is able to get clean margins are both important and will determine the next steps if any.

My golden Lexie had mast cell tumors. She had surgery to remove two tumors both were grade 2 and only one had clean margins. Lexie went thru chemo and during the treatment two more tumors were discovered so we did another surgery to remove those two. (the doctor and I both agree that that was the last surgery we would put her thru for mct).

It has been almost six months now and there has been no others tumors :crossfing. I know this is a very scary time right now for you. I will be praying that it is a low grade with clean margins!


----------



## BayBeams

The most important thing with mast cell tumors is they need to take very wide margins because the tumors have microscopic tentacles that need to be removed so the surgery can be quite extensive even for a small tumor.
My dog had 2 removed by a specialist in oncology surgery. Both were no larger than a pencil eraser but the surgery was as wide as 5 inches for the larger one on his side. They had clean margins upon removal and were listed as a grade 1. That was more than a year ago and neither has recurred and no new ones have appeared. The specialist indicated my pup will probably have more in his lifetime but so far so good.
He also had 2 melanoma tumors removed by the same surgeon with no recurrence.
It is difficult not to worry but there really is hope with this type of tumor. Wishing you the best of all outcomes!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I don't have any experience with this type of Cancer, but do want to say that Twiggy and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I am so hoping it is a low grade tumor, and removing it will bring positive results. You will all in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry this is happening to your Twiggy and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 

I know of one dog who was diagnosed with several mast cell tumors at age 7. She is still alive today and is almost 13.


----------



## citizen_jane

Thank you everybody for your positive thoughts! It's really helped. I think I was feeling very overwhelmed and emotional yesterday. 

After reading so many comments about clean margins I now understand why the vet was so focused on talking about that. She did emphasis that over and over. I also thought it was strange that they told me the post-op biopsy (I assume to grade the tumor) was optional without explaining the importance of it. There's no need for me to get myself all emotional until we have more facts. It sounds like there is a good possibility that the surgery will be enough. 

To the person that suggested the first vet should have known the bump was a mast cell tumor when I told him that it got bigger and smaller - I completely agree! I had never even heard of these things until this week but after reading about them it sure seems like that statement should have got his attention! In fact, the second vet didn't even touch her mass. I told her it was big over the weekend but it's shrunk since then. She just went straight to the needle biopsy. 

Twiggy's surgery is on Monday. I will try to post an update.

Thank you to everyone again! Your posts really helped me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We're sending good thoughts and prayers for Twiggie's surgery. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Citizen Jane*

Citizen Jane:

All of my prayers will be with Twiggy and you for her surgery.


----------



## citizen_jane

Twiggy came through her surgery just fine. She seems almost normal! I'm in shock. She wants to eat and it is holding her food down with no problem. The biggest problem I'm having is keeping her from running around and jumping. The biopsy will take 7-10 days so I won't know more about her tumor for some time. Thank you again for everyone's kind words. I feel so much more hopeful today. 

However, as I read the other threads my heart is breaking for these families. I send love and hope to you all. Cancer sucks!


----------



## hotel4dogs

will be thinking good thoughts for you with the biopsy results! Please let us know when you hear anything.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I smiled reading about Twiggy not wanting to take it easy. This was our Barkley right after his splenectomy. He had a huge incision down his belly and he was insisting on walking, climbing stairs and jumping on the sofa.  You have to love the Golden spirit! I think we humans should take a clue from our dogs! 

We waited a week for our biopsy results as well. Waiting is the worst. What got me through it was Barkley himself. I just loved on him, gave him lots of spoiling and lots of kisses and hugs. The great people on this forum helped too. When the dreaded call came (diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma, a very aggressive cancer), I was happy for the week of loving on Barkley. The diagnosis, though expected, was a whole new shock on the system. We had to run through treatment options and that emotional rollercoaster. You are right, cancer sucks, but with the help and support of others and the love of your dog(s) you get through each day, one day at a time. We treasure the good days, and get through the bad ones with everyone's support.


----------



## Noey

Sending Twiggy get well wishes. Glad to hear she seems to be bouncing back well. Keeping fingers crossed the results are good.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'm so glad that Twiggy is doing well post-surgery! Sometimes the biopsies can come back a little faster- I hope that is the case for you so you don't have to be in suspense. I'm praying from clean margins and a very good prognosis.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Twiggy is doing well after her surgery.
You will both be in my heart and prayers for good biopsy results.
Spend the time loving on her and spoiling her "just a llittle".:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel

It is great that Twiggy is doing so well after her surgery. We wil keep our fingers and paws crossed for good news on the biopsy. Give her a hug for being so brave.


----------



## citizen_jane

Twiggy's biopsy results came back and the news is good. They did get clean margins but they did have to take a lot of tissue. The tumor was a grade 2 but from what I read that's very common. The vet didn't recommend any further treatment. She just said to check her often for other bumps and bring her in if we find anything. She did have another lump on her side that they checked when she was in for her surgery but it was just a fatty tumor. 

Thanks once again for all the good wishes. Twiggy is pretty much back to normal only 1 week after her surgery - Amazing to me! Hopefully this thread will help any other people facing this type of tumor.


----------



## Rastadog

*Clean margins= good!*

I'm glad you got good news. Check for lumps, if you do find another, straight to the vet. There isn't much more you can do. Hugs for Twiggy. I am dealing with this with my 6.5 year old boy. I have chosen to take a holistic approach with diet and supplements with my regular vet on approval. Good luck


----------



## ZeppGold

That sounds just like what happened with Honey's mast cell tumor. That is great news.


----------



## hotel4dogs

what great news! I'm so glad for you, and for Twiggy!


----------



## GoldenTrio

That is such great news!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is wonderful news! I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh, I'm so glad for you and Twiggy. I know how worrisome this all can be.


----------



## Ljilly28

Any news about Twiggy? I am uplifted by her story bc that grade II sounds very promising. Sorry your first vet was so ridiculous!


----------



## coppers-mom

Great news on the margins!

I'm glad Twiggy is feeling good and enjoying herself.


----------



## citizen_jane

Update on Twiggy... Her first tumor was removed in Feb. That surgery wasn't to bad. She recovered quickly and didn't seem to be in a lot of pain. I found another tumor in April and she had a second surgery in May. This tumor was on her side and was smaller, removed with clean margins and grade 1. Good news except that surgery was much more difficult. She seemed to be in more pain. I don't know why. It was so hard. Then yesterday I was giving her a bath and there it was... looks like another bump at the base of her tail. It looks similar to the second one - kind of like a red wart - but smaller. I'm going to have to watch this one for a little bit as my daughter is having nose surgery next week. (Poor kid has a badly deviated septum and can't breathe through her nose!) I feel so low right now. Twiggy is so scared of the vet now. I hate even taking her there.


----------



## GoldenMum

So sorry to hear this, Twiggy has been through so much, as well as you and your family. Thoughts are with you and your family, for your daughter and Twiggy. Please keep us posted on the outcomes.


----------



## Ljilly28

Your post made me so sad for you and for Twiggy. If you operate on this tumor, any chance of keeping her on an antihistamine for a long while to try and quell the "angry" histamine spread? You have been through a war against this cancer, and I am wishing you well every step of the way.


----------



## citizen_jane

I think the antihistamine is good advice. As soon as I found the last one I started her on that again but the vet never mentioned it as a long term solution/aide. I had forgotten about it too. So I should probably start that up again. At least she likes the pills. As soon as she hears a medicine bottle she runs to find you. That's kind of sad and funny at the same time. :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm sorry Twiggy has another lump and developed a dread of the vet.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope your daughter's surgery goes well too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good thoughts and wishes for Twiggy and your daughter.


----------



## Karen519

*Citizen Jane*

Citizen Jane

Praying for Twiggy, you and your daughter.

How old is your Twiggy? Thank you for giving her a very loving home!


----------



## Ljilly28

How is Twiggy today? There is a drug- forgive my spelling of it- called something like Temeril P- that is a good anthistamine with just a lacing of predinsone. My vet's Viszla who has a mast cell tumor takes it long term to try and prevent some of the activity in the mast cells so there's less chance they will spread and pop up somewhere else. I dont know if this is appropriate for Miss Tiggy, but I bet it can't hurt.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Temeril-P is an antihistamine/prednisone combination that is pretty good for controlling those histamines. We used it with success for Barkley for his allergies at the end and the prednisone component was helpful for the cancer inflammation. 

I'm sorry to hear about the latest tumor and I can sympathize with the fear of the vets. We had that happen as well--nothing worse than seeing a dog's teeth chatter as he enters the examination room. 

I'll be keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow, I've missed this thread since the good news a few months ago. I'm a little confused about the antihistamine. Did I miss something? Please forgive me if I'm asking folks to re-post this info but what does antihistamines have to do with mast cell tumors? Is it the body's reaction to allergies that they think causes these? Do they look like little warts then? Dry or more subceutaneous bump?

I just pray that this cycle is broken with Twiggy. You certainly have alot on your plate, bless your heart! What with your fur baby and your daughter. I also pray her surgery goes very well and she recovers very quickly.


----------



## citizen_jane

Thanks everyone for your well wishes! They really do help!!

Duke's Momma - when they are not cancerous, mast cells are part of the immune system and they release histamine among other things. When they turn cancerous they can release large amounts of histamine and it's the histamine that can cause additional health problems in the animal. According to my vet, this is one of the reason that a tumor should be removed as soon as it's found. The tumors can look like a lot of different things. Twiggy's first and largest tumor was lumps under her skin that got bigger and smaller. The second one looked like a red wart about the size of a pencil eraser. This one looks like that too but smaller. 

Update: I couldn't wait on Twiggy's bump so I took her in. The vet said she wasn't sure the lump was big enough to get a good sample but she did a needle aspiration anyway. She didn't see any mast cells but we agreed it was small and looks just like her other bump. Plus it gets really red when you rub it which I think is also a sign. Anyway, she said she wants to repeat the biopsy in 2 weeks. So far it hasn't changed at all. 

Also my daughter's surgery was delayed a few weeks. So we're in a holding pattern here! I think she'll be just fine.


----------



## Karen519

*Citizen Jane*

Citizen Jane

Please keep us posted on Twiggy and your daughter, and I'm glad you're in a holding pattern now.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you so much for all your info. Sadly, sometimes we find out waaay more than we ever wanted to about these things first hand. I'm very sorry once again that you're going through this.

Sounds like you can take a much needed breather for a few weeks and that's a good thing. You are a great mom - human and puppy.


----------



## citizen_jane

Update on Twiggy...

Another mass showed up this weekend. This one is on her vulva of all places. It literally showed up over night and is badly swollen - as least as big as a walnut! It looks so painful but she doesn't seem to be bothered by it. Needle biopsy confirmed it as a mast cell tumor. The vet didn't even re-biopsy the spot at the base of her tail. Two vets looked at the new tumor and said it could be removed but probably not with clean margins. We talked for a while and decided to treat this one with prednisone and benadryl for a week to see if we could shrink it then talk some more. She had another mass near the incision site of her first tumor but it was just a fatty tumor so that was a small piece of good news. 

I'm not sure what to do now. This would be the third surgery in 6 months. On the one hand I can't imagine just leaving it but her pain and the expense of the surgeries is another consideration. I'm hoping we can shrink it and maybe just keep her on medication. I don't really understand the cancer either. She said it probably hasn't metastasized but it's the histamine that we need to worry about. She said if they have spread internally that many dogs will go into anaphylactic shock and just not wake up. 

Has anyone dealt with MCT that just keep showing up? What did you do? 

Thank you everyone for your advice and compassion!!! 

PS - My daughter's nose surgery went very well. She had very little pain and has recovered well. She can already breathe better and has no regrets. So thankful that is over and she is fine.


----------



## ZeppGold

I'm sorry to hear that Twiggy has another mast cell tumor. Honey had one removed two years ago and has never had another one, but we sort of live in fear of every lump. I don't have any advice on recurring mast cells, but will pray for Twiggy and your family. Hopefully the vet can come up with some new recommendations.


----------



## ZeppGold

One more thing... I don't know if there is any truth to this or not... when Honey had her mast cell tumor, I read something somewhere about keeping them on a grain free diet. It was maybe supposed to stop them from growing. We have had her on grain free since then. Of course, my husband shares a piece of toast with the dogs most morning, so I don't know if that cancels out the grain free. We are not strict about it with treats either.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry Twiggy has another mast cell tumor. I don't know that much about them but I did want you to know you both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ZeppGold

bumping up .....


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry this is repeating again. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm so sad another tumor appeared. Any chance of keeping her on Temeril P for a few months?


----------



## citizen_jane

I actually researched Temaril P ahead of time and meant to ask the vet about it but somewhere during the visit I stopped thinking clearly and forgot. The vet did suggest keeping her on benadryl everyday but we were mostly concentrating on how we were going to treat this tumor. It's in a bad location. She's been on 3 benadryl 3 times a day plus prednisone for 2 days and I haven't noticed any change in it yet. I think we will probably ask them to operate on this one and then talk about the Temaril P for long term or just stay on the benadryl since the generic is pretty cheap.


----------



## BeauShel

I am sorry that Twiggy has another tumor and hopefully the vets can take it off. Glad your daughter is doing so well from her surgery.


----------



## Garfield

citizen_jane said:


> I actually researched Temaril P ahead of time and meant to ask the vet about it but somewhere during the visit I stopped thinking clearly and forgot. The vet did suggest keeping her on benadryl everyday but we were mostly concentrating on how we were going to treat this tumor. It's in a bad location. She's been on 3 benadryl 3 times a day plus prednisone for 2 days and I haven't noticed any change in it yet. I think we will probably ask them to operate on this one and then talk about the Temaril P for long term or just stay on the benadryl since the generic is pretty cheap.


Sorry to hear of these recurrences. Don't hesitate to place a follow up call (or several for that matter) to the vet to ask all questions before making any decisions. Also, in cases where mast cell tumors are localized yet difficult to get clean margins surgically, radiation of localized mast cells if often very effective in conjunction to/an alternative to operating, so that may be something to consider (it can be costly and a bit of a trial, though usually well tolerated, by the dog). Another option might be to first have some staging done to see if this has spread internally as that might indicate the best course of treatment at this time.


----------



## Karen519

*Twiggy*

Praying for Twiggy and you!


----------



## citizen_jane

I wanted to update everyone on Twiggy's condition. We decided not to operate on her latest tumor. After more discussions, there was no way to get clear margins and there was a possibility that the incision site would not heal. We've been giving her the pred and benadryal. 

A few days ago she starting acting like she was having pain in her front right leg. I took her in and the cancer has fully metastasized. She has about 6 tumors near the original surgery site and her lymph node is full of mast cells. We had a long difficult talk with the vet. She recommended doing everything to make her comfortable but her best guess was less than 2 months left. It's been about 10 months since the original diagnosis. I'm can hardly type thru the tears. We plan to give her as much love as we can and keep her comfortable. 

Thank you again for all the information and support. The people on this forum are amazing.


----------



## amy22

I have just read your post and I am so sorry to hear this news. Poor Twiggy has been through so much. My heart is breaking for you....I am so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Citizen Jane*

Citizen Jane

I am so very sorry to hear about Twiggy. Please just treasure every hour with her and enjoy your time with her.

We just had to say goodbye to our Smooch, Golden Ret., who was almost 12 years old. Cancer, too, and it seemed to come on overnight.


----------



## Lennap

Citizen Jane -

Please know that our hearts and prayers are with you and Twiggy. Please know that you have done everything you can - now focus on keeping her comfortable and letting her know she is loved beyond measure.

My heart is with you during this very difficult time - remember to treasure every moment and we remain here with you sharing every tear. I am crying as I type this.

I wish I could hug you both.
Lenna and Remy


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry to hear about Twiggy.
Please love her and give her a hug from me and Lucy too.


----------



## goldenshadow

I am crying as I write this! We lost our beloved Golden in NOvember and we miss him so much. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Karen519

*Citizen Jane*

Citizen Jane

Praying for Twiggy and you.


----------

